# Inquiry against Supreme court and High Court judges



## ghazi52

*Inquiry against Supreme court and High Court judges*

Offshore properties: Govt files references against three judges

May 29, 2019

ISLAMABAD: The federal government has filed references with the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) against two judges from the high courts and one of the Supreme Court for having properties abroad but not mentioning them in their wealth statements.

It has been learnt that President Arif Alvi has filed the references with the SJC under Article 209 of the Constitution.

There was no official confirmation from the SJC; however, an official of Ministry of Law and Justice confirmed the filing of references. Sources said these judges had their properties abroad, which were either in their own names or in the name of their spouses.

A judge allegedly owns a property in Spain in the name of his spouse but he has not disclosed it in his wealth statement.

The other two judges of Sindh and Lahore High Courts are alleged to have properties in the United Kingdom.

The Ministry of Law and Justice has drafted these references in coordination with former judges of the Supreme Court and high courts.

The Supreme Judicial Council comprises Chief Justice of Pakistan as Chairman, two most senior judges of the Supreme Court and two most senior judges of the High Courts as members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SC orders inquiry against three Sindh High Court judges over 3-year delay in deciding bail plea

May 27, 2019







A three-judge bench headed by Chief Justice Asif Saeed Khosa approved the pre-arrest bail application of the murder suspect. 

The Supreme Court on Monday ordered an inquiry against three Sindh High Court judges who were unable to decide an application for pre-arrest bail filed by a murder suspect despite the passage of three years.

In what was the first case heard by the top court via e-Court, a system based on video-link connectivity, a three-judge bench headed by Chief Justice Asif Saeed Khosa also approved the pre-arrest bail application of suspect Noor Mohammad.

The court was informed during the hearing that a murder case was registered against Mohammad at Shahdadpur police station in 2014. The suspect had subsequently approached the Hyderabad circuit bench of the SHC for his pre-arrest bail in 2016.

Chief Justice Khosa observed that as per the statements of eyewitnesses, the murder was committed by unidentified persons and the suspects nominated in the case were not involved in the killing.

Also, he remarked, the local police "displayed mala fide intent while investigating the case". Justice Khosa noted that two other suspects in the case have already been granted bail.

While granting the bail plea filed by Mohammad, the chief justice ordered the registrar of the Supreme Judicial Council to conduct an inquiry into the delay in deciding the bail application.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

At last.


----------



## Defense Reader

Politics every where in almost every institution. And it seemed govt feeling insecure so that these type of action taken. By current scenario who will be next after judges.??



Fawadqasim1 said:


> At last.


Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Defense Reader said:


> Politics every where in almost every institution. And it seemed govt feeling insecure so that these type of action taken. By current scenario who will be next after judges.??
> 
> 
> Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai


I hope across the board hee hoo


----------



## Defense Reader

@ghazi52 yeh thread recently post pe show q ni ho raha?


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Defense Reader said:


> Politics every where in almost every institution. And it seemed govt feeling insecure so that these type of action taken. By current scenario who will be next after judges.??
> 
> 
> Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai


They clean IK before he become pm now its judges turn to come up that they are honest how come they go against people who have properties in foreign land or passport when they are holding or in same boat. 
i think we need honest people and certainly those who lie sud be punished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

ghazi52 said:


> *Inquiry against Supreme court and High Court judges*
> 
> Offshore properties: Govt files references against three judges
> 
> May 29, 2019
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The federal government has filed references with the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) against two judges from the high courts and one of the Supreme Court for having properties abroad but not mentioning them in their wealth statements.
> 
> It has been learnt that President Arif Alvi has filed the references with the SJC under Article 209 of the Constitution.
> 
> There was no official confirmation from the SJC; however, an official of Ministry of Law and Justice confirmed the filing of references. Sources said these judges had their properties abroad, which were either in their own names or in the name of their spouses.
> 
> A judge allegedly owns a property in Spain in the name of his spouse but he has not disclosed it in his wealth statement.
> 
> The other two judges of Sindh and Lahore High Courts are alleged to have properties in the United Kingdom.
> 
> The Ministry of Law and Justice has drafted these references in coordination with former judges of the Supreme Court and high courts.
> 
> The Supreme Judicial Council comprises Chief Justice of Pakistan as Chairman, two most senior judges of the Supreme Court and two most senior judges of the High Courts as members.


Haan jani kiya kaha tha 
Molvi key baad bari surkey ki hy
@PakSword @BHarwana @Farah Sohail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SC judge writes to Alvi over reference reports
May 30, 2019






Justice Qazi Faez Isa, a sitting Supreme Court judge in line to become chief justice, wrote to President Arif Alvi seeking confirmation of whether a reference had been filed against him. ─ Photo courtesy supremecourt.gov.pk



ISLAMABAD: Against the backdrop of reports regarding institution of references against superior court judges, a sitting judge of the Supreme Court on Wednesday approached President Dr Arif Alvi, complaining that selective leaks to the media amount to his character assassination, thus jeopardising right to due process and fair trial.

An informed source told Dawn that in his letter to the president, Justice Qazi Faez Isa also said he would be obliged if the former could let him know if it was correct that a reference had been filed against him under Article 209 of the Constitution in the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC).

“I am confident that you (president) will agree that if a reference has been filed and I have been called upon to submit my reply thereto, only then, subject to the permission of the Supreme Judicial Council, the government may disclose the reference and my response thereto,” the SC judge stated in the letter.

Legal observers believe that the current campaign against Justice Isa was launched after he authored a strongly worded judgement on Feb 6 in a case relating to the Nov 2017 Faizabad sit-in by the Tehreek-i-Labbaik Pakistan, directing the defence ministry and chiefs of the army, navy and air force to penalise the personnel under their command found to have violated their oath.

Justice Qazi Isa, who is in line to become the chief justice of Pakistan, has also requested the president to provide him a copy of the reference if filed against him. “Selective leaks amount to character assassination, jeopardise my right to due process and fair trial and undermine the institution of the judiciary,” he stated.

Justice Qazi Isa says selective leaks to media amount to his character assassination; AAG Zahid Ebrahim resigns in the wake of reference

Copies of the letter have also been dispatched to Prime Minister Imran Khan as well as the Supreme Court registrar who also acts as SJC secretary.

Media reports suggest that a number of references have been filed in the SJC under Article 209 of the Constitution against a Supreme Court judge and a judge of the Sindh High Court and another of the Lahore High Court on the pretext of undeclared foreign assets, as well as a retired superior court judge.

The other highlight of the day was the resignation of Additional Attorney General Zahid F. Ebrahim, a son of the former chief election commissioner Fakhruddin G. Ebrahim. He left the coveted office by stating that in his opinion the attempt (to file reference) was not about accountability of judges but a reckless attempt to tarnish the reputation of independent individuals and browbeat the judiciary.

“Unless resisted, it will cause irreparable damage to the institution which is the protector of our fundamental rights and the bedrock of our fledgling democracy,” Zahid Ebrahim said in a separate letter to the president while tendering his resignation at the same time.

“I cannot in good conscience continue in office and therefore hereby tender my resignation as the Additional Attorney General (AAG) with immediate effect,” he said in the one-page resignation letter.

The letter, copies of which have also been sent to the secretaries of the Ministry of Law and the Attorney General Office, also stated that one of the purported references was against a senior judge of the Supreme Court, who was widely recognised for his unimpeachable integrity and against whom the government had already revealed its mind in the much-publicised review petitions filed last month.

Zahid Ebrahim wrote that he was appointed AAG in November last year and it had been an honour to serve as the senior most law officer of the federation of Pakistan in the province of Sindh and lead a team of able and competent deputy and assistant attorney generals.

Talking to Dawn, Syed Amjad Shah, vice chairman of the Pakistan Bar Council (PBC) — a supervisory body that regulates the affairs of the legal fraternity — said that in his view such a move should be resisted, but hastened to add that the council would develop a proper strategy after the content of the reference was made known.

He said the government had every right to file references against incompetent judges who had committed flagrant violations of their oath of office and code of conduct for the judges as there were many, but Justice Isa was being discriminated against. “By targeting Justice Isa, the government will weaken its case against other judges against whom references should have been filed,” he said.

The PBC vice chairman recalled how through a recent resolution, a representative body of lawyers in Sindh had expressed disagreement over the federal government’s review petition against the sit-in verdict.

He also recalled how the PBC had on April 22 rejected a demand by the Punjab Bar Council (PbBC) for immediate removal of Justice Isa, and described the resolution as uncalled for and unnecessary that transgressed the independence of judiciary. The PBC had described Justice Isa as an upright and competent judge of the apex court who always discharged judicial functions without any fear and favour.

PBC’s senior member Raheel Kamran Sheikh said the partial release of recent information about filing of references had raised many eyebrows and given rise to unwarranted surmises and conjectures about the affairs of some judges serving in the superior judiciary.

“This is not only detrimental to their reputation but also carries with it the potential to adversely affect their performance, besides engendering insecurity in the judicial organ,” he said, adding that Justice Isa’s demand from the president was absolutely justified.

He said the bar was legitimately concerned and would resist any conceivable attack on the independence of the judiciary from any quarter.


----------



## ghazi52

*Supreme Judicial Council issues notice to Justice Qazi Faez Isa over reference*
May 30, 2019 

The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) on Thursday issued notices to Supreme Court's Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice Karim Khan Agha of the Sindh High Court over references filed against them.

The SJC — the only constitutional forum that can examine the conduct of superior court judges and recommend their removal — will hold a hearing of the two references on June 14.

According to media reports, the references accuse the two judges of concealing their assets and recommend action against them under Article 209 of the Constitution.

On Wednesday, against the backdrop of reports regarding institution of references against superior court judges, Justice Isa had approached President Dr Arif Alvi, complaining that selective leaks to the media amount to his character assassination, thus jeopardising his right to due process and fair trial.

An informed source had told Dawn that in his letter to the president, the SC judge had also said he would be obliged if the former could let him know if it was correct that a reference had been filed against him.

“I am confident that you (president) will agree that if a reference has been filed and I have been called upon to submit my reply thereto, only then, subject to the permission of the Supreme Judicial Council, the government may disclose the reference and my response thereto,” Justice Isa stated in the letter.

Legal observers believe that the current campaign against Justice Isa was launched after he authored a strongly worded judgement on February 6 in a case relating to the November 2017 Faizabad sit-in by the Tehreek-i-Labbaik Pakistan (TLP), directing the defence ministry and chiefs of the army, navy and air force to penalise the personnel under their command found to have violated their oath.

Justice Isa, who is in line to become the chief justice of Pakistan, also requested the president to provide him a copy of the reference if one was filed against him. “Selective leaks amount to character assassination, jeopardise my right to due process and fair trial and undermine the institution of the judiciary,” he stated.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## alibaz

Defense Reader said:


> Politics every where in almost every institution. And it seemed govt feeling insecure so that these type of action taken. By current scenario who will be next after judges.??
> 
> 
> Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai



This is the worst statement "Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai" . Till the time its on merit it is fine irrespective of Jin se koi khatra hai ya nahi. After three or four years someone else will come who will take on those Jin se aaj Khatra nahi hai.

ISLAMABAD: In another letter to President Arif Alvi, Supreme Court’s Justice Qazi Faez Isa has claimed that his children and spouse, who own three properties in the United Kingdom, are not his dependents.

The SC judge has also requested the president to provide a copy of the reference against him.

Regarding the allegation about violating Section 116 (1) (b) of the Income Tax Ordinance 2001, Justice Isa said he had not received any notice from the tax authority.



“Secondly, my children are not minors nor have they been so for quite a while. Thirdly, neither my spouse nor my children are my dependents. Fourthly, Section 116 (1) (b) of the Income Tax Ordinance 2001 is not penal provision,” stated the letter written by Justice Isa.

The judge told the president that he had been maliciously maligned by half-truth by the members of the government, which was completely distressing for his family and himself.

The government sleuths surely knew that after completing their education, both my children legally worked in London. The details of properties disseminated by the members of the government were those in which they lived with their spouses.

“The properties are owned by those in whose names they stand. No attempt was made to conceal their ownership, neither were they held under a trust nor a special purpose or offshore company,” stated the five-page letter.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1986467/1-children-spouse-not-dependents-justice-isa/

Why is he making it public and the type of defence he is presenting indicates something fishy. He should defend himself in SJC. If AZ and his son, MNS and his family can appear before the court why this Justice can't defend himself. To me being blue eyed of Iftikhar Choudhary is enough to be suspected.


----------



## khail007

One is suspected of accumulated wealth and stuffed abroad or even in Pakistan beyond his known source of income which one usually declared in his income tax papers or any other related one.
If he is asked to declare how the wealth was earned ... he started to make hue and cry that he is targeted or victimised.
Such irrelevant behaviour/attitude should be stopped. Just submit the true documents (not like Qatari khat) and fulfil your duty else the wealth will be considered illegal and by corrupt practices.
People should know that previously to those official forms documents to whom they did not respect and fill with false information now could be a potential testimonials against their corruption. The state of Pakistan is waking-up which was put on sleep previously by bunch of haram-khors and corrupts and in self correction mode .


----------



## Yaseen1

i think this inquiry is basically against judges which are anti establishment and it seems repetition of musharaf 2007 measures .If corruption is reason of inquiry then almost all judges of sc and high courts will become disqualified to remain judge


----------



## Defense Reader

alibaz said:


> This is the worst statement "Sir g kia yeh across the bord hony wala hai ya just jin se koi khatra hai un ko target kia ja raha hai" . Till the time its on merit it is fine irrespective of Jin se koi khatra hai ya nahi. After three or four years someone else will come who will take on those Jin se aaj Khatra nahi hai.
> 
> ISLAMABAD: In another letter to President Arif Alvi, Supreme Court’s Justice Qazi Faez Isa has claimed that his children and spouse, who own three properties in the United Kingdom, are not his dependents.
> 
> The SC judge has also requested the president to provide a copy of the reference against him.
> 
> Regarding the allegation about violating Section 116 (1) (b) of the Income Tax Ordinance 2001, Justice Isa said he had not received any notice from the tax authority.
> 
> 
> 
> “Secondly, my children are not minors nor have they been so for quite a while. Thirdly, neither my spouse nor my children are my dependents. Fourthly, Section 116 (1) (b) of the Income Tax Ordinance 2001 is not penal provision,” stated the letter written by Justice Isa.
> 
> The judge told the president that he had been maliciously maligned by half-truth by the members of the government, which was completely distressing for his family and himself.
> 
> The government sleuths surely knew that after completing their education, both my children legally worked in London. The details of properties disseminated by the members of the government were those in which they lived with their spouses.
> 
> “The properties are owned by those in whose names they stand. No attempt was made to conceal their ownership, neither were they held under a trust nor a special purpose or offshore company,” stated the five-page letter.
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/1986467/1-children-spouse-not-dependents-justice-isa/
> 
> Why is he making it public and the type of defence he is presenting indicates something fishy. He should defend himself in SJC. If AZ and his son, MNS and his family can appear before the court why this Justice can't defend himself. To me being blue eyed of Iftikhar Choudhary is enough to be suspected.


Sir that was not statement it was question to seniors & i don't know why just you conclude my question as a statement and 2ndly sir in your breif reply to my post seems more confused to me.


----------



## Imran Khan

its became another mafia now . lawyers will again start ghunda gardi on roads and country sucks . koi bhi is mulk se mukhlis nhi hai lagta hai .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## B.K.N

Imran Khan said:


> lawyers will again start ghunda gardi on roads and country sucks



There is a saying aik bar Banda wakeel ban Jaye to phir insan nhi ban sakta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE: The Lahore High Court Bar Association (LHCBA) will take up in its next week’s general house meeting a resolution seeking withdrawal of a reference filed against Justice Qazi Faez Isa of the Supreme Court.

Rana Asadullah Khan, a former secretary of the LHCBA, moved the resolution with signatures of over 200 members of the bar, claiming that a planned campaign had been initiated against the apex court judge.

He said that before the reference was filed by the federal government, a petition was also moved challenging the appointment of Justice Isa as judge of the court, which was dismissed.

Mr Khan stated that the president had filed the reference under Article 209 of the Constitution against an upright judge, but he remained oblivious to the “undignified” conduct of National Accountability Bureau Chairman retired Justice Javed Iqbal.

The resolution demanded withdrawal of the reference against Justice Isa, saying it had been initiated by bypassing procedure and by directly jumping to the conclusion in violation of the spirit of the law. The resolution vowed to launch a movement for the preservation of independence of the judiciary if the demands were not met by the government.

The LHCBA will take up the resolution in its general house meeting on June 12.


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawyers announce strike on June 14 over references against judges*





The legal fraternity demands withdrawal of government reference against Supreme Court judge Qazi Faez Isa. — Geo News FILE

ISLAMABAD: After the Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA), provincial bar councils have announced a strike on June 14 over references filed by the government against Supreme Court judge Qazi Faez Isa and two high court judges.

A meeting of Pakistan Bar Council (PBC) and all provincial bar councils was held at the Supreme Court to ponder over the references against judges. The participants exchanged views on a future strategy in this regard and made some key decisions.

All bar councils have announced a strike on June 14 on account hearing of a reference against Justice Isa.

Speaking to media after the meeting, PBC vice chairman Amjad Shah demanded withdrawal of reference against Justice Isa.

He said the meeting held today condemned Law Minister Farogh Naseem and Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan, and demanded them to step down from their respective posts.

Shah said the minister and attorney general had both been part of the reference against Justice Isa. He maintained that the reference negates freedom of judiciary.

The PBC vice chairman said their protest and campaign were not concerned with any institution or political party, adding, "We will record our protest remaining within the ambit of law".

He noted that no verdict was announced in all pending references, expressing astonishment as to why the government was bent upon such a weak reference.

"We have struggled for the freedom of judiciary and rule of law in the past, and we will do so now as well," Shah asserted.

Hafiz Idrees said the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) served no notices to honourable judges, terming the reference a violation of Article 10A as well.

It is pertinent to mention here that SCBA had already announced holding a protest sit-in over reference filed against Justice Isa.


----------



## ghazi52

*Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khosa gives important statement over removal of Justice Qazi Faez Isa.*

LONDON: Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khan Khosa answering a question today, Sunday on the Justice Faez Isa inquiry said that the matter was solely the prerogative of the Supreme Judicial Council of the country.

Elaborating on the answer the Chief Justice said that the government does not hold the authority to remove Justice Qazi Faez Isa.

The Ministry of Law elucidated on June 3 that the Assets Recovery Unit of Prime Minister’s Office had received a complaint in respect to foreign properties of three judges, including Justice Qazi Faez Isa and and two high court judges, and the matter was placed before ministry for appropriate action.

In a joint statement, the spokesmen of Law Ministry and Assets Recovery Unit of Prime Minister’s Office said the federal law minister has directed the Assets Recovery Unit (ARU) to verify the contents of the complaint, clearly suggesting that action would only be taken once authentic verification is received.

The Supreme Judicial Council has issued a notice to the attorney general for hearing of presidential references against Justice Qazi Faez Isa and and two high court judges on June 14.

Faez Isa who is facing a reference before the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) repeated his request to the president for a copy of the reference.

The judge in an earlier letter written to the president, had complained that selective leaks to the media was deeply distressing for him and his family.

The letter also complained that the judge and his family had been maliciously maligned by half-truths.

Khosa asked the people of Pakistan to show faith in it’s judiciary and assured them a fair trial and rule of law in the proceedings.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*SCBA chief terms reference against Justice Isa conspiracy against Balochistan*
June 13, 2019






QUETTA: Supreme Court Bar Association president Amanullah Kanrani speaks during a press conference at Quetta press club on Wednesday. — PPI

QUETTA: The reference filed against Justice Qazi Faez Isa in the Supreme Judicial Council is aimed at pre-empting Balochistan from getting the post of Chief Justice of Pakistan, Amanullah Kanrani, the Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA) president, said on Wednesday.

Speaking at a press conference, he said the lawyers’ community would hold a sit-in in front of the Supreme Court on Friday (June 14) and burn a copy of the reference.

Mr Kanrani wondered why the SJC had taken up the reference against Justice Isa and ignored complaints filed against other judges.

He said lawyers would boycott court proceedings on Friday as a mark of protest against the government’s decision to file the reference against Justice Isa.

President High Court Association Muhammad Iqbal Kasi, Member Balochistan Bar Council Rahib Buledi and Asif Reki were present at the presser with Kanrani.

Mr Kanrani said institutions should refrain from confrontation in view of internal and external security threats challenging the country, “The federal government filed a baseless reference against Justice Qazi Faez Isa, who is being tipped to become the country’s chief justice within three years. We believe the move violates the constitution’s Article 10-A.” Mr Kanrani said.

He said the reference would be “a betrayal of the 60 lawyers who laid down their lives” for supremacy of the law.

Speaking about rumours of a report among lawyers, the chief of the Balochistan Bar Association, Asif Reki, said: “We have suspended the membership of Vice President of Supreme Court Bar Association Saleem Akhtar and other lawyers who are opposing the protest called for June 14.

“All lawyers’ bodies are united in defence of Justice Qazi Faez Isa and we will move toward Islamabad in a convoy.”


----------



## ghazi52

*SJC to hear references against Justice Isa, SHC judge today*





June 14, 2019


The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) will hear references filed against Supreme Court judge Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Sindh High Court (SHC) Judge KK Agha today.

The references are scheduled to be heard at 2pm.

The government had filed references against two superior court judges, Justice Isa and Judge Agha in the SJC after complaints were received against judges for owning properties abroad but did not mention them in their wealth statements.

President Arif Alvi had forwarded the references to the SJC.

The SJC is the only constitutional authority mandated by Article 209 of the Constitution of Pakistan to conduct inquiries into allegations of incapacity or misconduct against a judge of the Supreme Court or of a high court.

It comprises chief justice of Pakistan as chairman, two senior-most judges of the Supreme Court and two senior most judges of the high courts as members.

Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA) President Amanullah Kanrani while speaking to reporters in Islamabad on Thursday said, lawyers across the country will boycott courts today (Friday).

Kanrani said the reference filed against Justice Isa cannot be called an official one in legal terms at present.

"The matter, right now, is between the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) and the Attorney General," he said. "The matter is in its initial stages."

However, he added that till the SJC did not deem it fit enough to make a case for action, the reference was "just a mere piece of paper".


----------



## ghazi52

*Only 28 cases pending before Supreme Judicial Council: SC*

June 15, 2019







According to a press release issued by the Supreme Court, the figures of pending cases before the Supreme Judicial Council, being quoted by various people in the media, are not only erroneous but also misleading and contrary to facts.

Since the last few days, discussions on electronic and print media convey an impression that around 350 references are pending with the Supreme Judicial Council.

The press release says 426 complaints or references were received in the Supreme Judicial Council.

All of them were processed and after going through various stages of process, 398 cases have been disposed of and only 28 cases, including the two Presidential References, are pending before it.

It further clarifies that all the cases are in process and will be disposed of in due course of time.


----------



## ghazi52

*SJC hears references against judges amid lawyers’ protest*

ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) Friday took up the presidential references filed against Justice Qazi Faez Isa of the Supreme Court and Justice Karim Khan (KK) Agha of Sindh High Court (SHC).

A five-member bench of the SJC comprising Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khosa, Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed, Sindh High Court (SHC) Chief Justice Ahmed Ali M Shaikh and Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice Waqar Ahmed Seth heard the references.

It was learnt through government circle that the Council started its in-camera proceedings around at 2:20pm wherein, Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan who was notified as prosecutor in the instant references presented his arguments however, the decision of the SJC is awaited yet. The SJC held the proceedings for one and a half hours.

Meanwhile, after the proceedings of the SJC, Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan when came out from the Judges Block, the media persons posed questions to him about the decision of SJC till he reached his office, however, he remained tight-lipped and did not respond.

The AG after reaching his office, called two Deputy Attorney Generals to his office and held extensive meetings while some of the media men including this scribe waited outside his office with a hope to get any clue about the information relating to the preliminary proceedings of the Supreme Judicial Council.

An official when contacted to know the outcome of SJC meeting said that Attorney General did not comment on it saying in-camera means in-camera. Meanwhile, Ali Ahmed Kurd, former president Supreme Court Bar Association and lead leader in the lawyers’ movement of 2007 said that the Supreme Judicial Council insulted lawyers by not sharing its decision on the presidential reference.

He said that the lawyers along with the incumbent and former presidents of Supreme Court Bar Association as well as Vice Chairman of Pakistan Bar Council came to the Supreme Court at 9:00am in the morning and waited till 6:00pm for the decision of the SJC but the legal fraternity was not informed about its decision.

Apart from Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice KK Agha, the whole legal fraternity was party to the presidential reference and the leadership of the lawyers organisations should have been informed about the SJC decision”, Kurd told The News.

He said that that they are respectable people and have been fighting for the protection and independence of the judiciary but today the SJC insulted them by not sharing its decision with them.

Meanwhile, the legal fraternity led by President Supreme Court Bar Association Amanullah Kanrani and Vice Chairman Pakistan Bar Council Syed Amjid Shah staged the whole day a peaceful sit-in at front gate of the Supreme Court as well as inside the entrance hall of the apex court wearing black strips, expressing solidarity with Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice KK Agha.

They blocked the main entrance gate of the apex court however, the administration had made an alternative passage for entrance near the Automatic Teller Machine (ATM). Meanwhile, five benches of the apex court continued their functions as per routine and heard cases.

Later, at around 6:00pm, Attorney General Anwar Mansoor Khan again came out of his office and started for Judges block along with Chaudhry Aamir Rehman and Sajid Ilyas Bhatti, Deputy Attorney Generals while the media men again accompanied them asking volley of questions but the AG and his team did not respond to the questions and kept walking.

The media men again kept on walking with the AG thinking that the learned AG might be going again to the venue of SJC however, he went to the car parking area of Judges and drove away.

It was not yet known as to where AG moved after attending the SJC proceeding. Sources, however, said that the AG might have left for Ministry of Law for deliberations with the Minister.

Meanwhile, it was learnt that both the Judges and Registrar of the apex court also left for their homes. Similarly, lawyers along with President SCBA Aman Ullah Kanrani, Vice Chairman Pakistan Bar Council Amjid Shah as well as prominent personalities and senior lawyers including Hamid Khan who is a senior leader of ruling Pakistan Tehreek–e-Insaaf (PTI) as well as Ali Ahmed Kurd, former president Supreme Court Bar Association also waited for the decision of the Supreme Judicial Council and later on addressed the media.

Syed Amjid Shah said that the call they had given for staging a peaceful protest for expressing solidarity with the judges remained successful saying that the SJC held its preliminary proceeding on the presidential reference.

He said that lawyers belonging to Independent and Professional Groups have fully participated in the protest for which he was very much thankful. He however, said that the media did not give much coverage which they expected. He demanded of the Supreme Judicial Council to share with them the decisions and orders so far it has issued in the complaints filed against the judges of the superior judiciary, as required under Rule 13 of the Supreme Judicial Council.

Speaking on the occasion, SCBA President Aman Ulalh Kanrani said they gathered here in defence of law and constitution and their peaceful protest was aimed to wage a war to protect the independent judiciary adding that lawyers across the country expressed their solidarity with the judges and stage a peaceful protest.

He apologised to the litigants for inconvenience they had face in view of the lawyers boycotting the courts proceedings however, he said that they had to do in order to protect the judiciary.

The SCBA president said that the Supreme Judicial Council held its preliminary proceedings in the presidential references saying they have not yet provided the decision of the Council however, he said that they will inform the lawyers as well as media when they came to know about the outcome of the SJC proceedings on presidential reference.

Kanrani thanked the lawyers for extending their fullest support in expressing solidarity with the judiciary. He also thanked the delegation of Pakistan Federal Union of Journalists led by its president Afzal Butt for visiting them.

Asif Ali Bhatti, Secretary General Rawalpindi Union of Journalist (RIUJ) also accompanied the delegation. Earlier, Kanrani and other lawyers burnt symbolically, copies of the references. Banners with slogans against the two references and demanding their withdrawal were put up on walls of the SC building.

Meanwhile, the lawyers observed a strike in Karachi. The Karachi Bar Association put up locks at the city courts gates in protest and boycotted the judicial proceedings. However, a group of lawyers, belonging to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf and Muttahida Qaumi Movement – Pakistan, which opposed the strike, broke them off.

Over the confrontation, KBA president Naeem Qureshi said the bar is united and only a handful of “opportunist” lawyers are trying to create an air of dissent. He said they are the same lawyers who adopted a similar stance on May 12, 2007 and April 9, 2008. He said this group is upholding the government’s narrative in return for jobs but the bar’s decision to go on strike is in line of the call given by the Pakistan Bar Council and Supreme Court Bar Association on a principle stance. Qureshi said:

The court proceedings also remained suspended in Sindh High Court due to lawyers protest and cases were discharged due to non-appearance of lawyers. The legal fraternity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa also observed complete strike.

Black flags were hoisted on the premises of the courts and lawyers wore black bands around their arms.

In the provincial capital, the lawyers observed complete boycott of the Peshawar High Court and sub-ordinate district courts. The bar associations also passed resolutions against the government and demanded it to withdraw the references. In his statement, Peshawar High Court Bar Association President Abdul Latif Afridi said that the references against the honest judges of the superior judiciary were nothing but a witch-hunt. He stated that the government was targeting the superior court judges through the references. The opposition group of lawyers in KP also observed strike on the call of Pakistan Bar Council.

The opposition group of KP lawyers said that they staged the one-day strike to maintain unity and they would not be part of the lawyers’ movement over this issue in future. In Lahore, some lawyers protested on the court premises and chanted slogans.


----------



## ghazi52

*Important envelope delivered at Justice Faez Isa’s house*


ISLAMABAD: An envelope carrying important documents was delivered on Friday evening at the house of Justice Qazi Faez Isa, credible sources told The News.

Sources close to the family revealed that the envelope carrying some pages delivered through an urgent mail service at the Islamabad house around 7:30pm. "Envelope was received by one of staffers of the Justice Sahib. He himself was not at home at that time," an informed government official told The News, seeking anonymity. Justice Sahib was in Lahore -- he was over there for 'fateha' for one of his dear ones who passed away this week," added the official.

When asked whether the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) served the notice or it came from somewhere else, the official parried the question as saying, "It was an important envelope but we are unaware of its content as it was sealed and stamped envelope." Sources further said that Justice Qazi Faez Isa would return to Islamabad at this weekend.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: 
The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC), which is hearing presidential references against two superior court judges, has shared copy of the reference with one of the defendant, Justice Qazi Faez Isa.

A copy of the reference, along with other documents, was delivered to the Supreme Court judge at his Islamabad residence on Friday night.

The council has also offered the apex court judge to present his case against the government’s complaint during the preliminary inquiry conducted by the SJC.

Under rule 8 of Supreme Judicial Council Inquiry Procedure 2005, the SJC shall place the information in respect of the conduct of a Judge before the council for examination. If the council is of the view that before forming an opinion, it should also hear the Judge under inquiry, it shall require the said Judge to present himself before the council.

The SJC is compelled to provide him the information and material received against him under the rule.

If the council is of the opinion that it requires more material or seeks additional information before it can form any opinion, it shall direct accordingly.

On Friday, a five-member SJC bench, comprising Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khosa, Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed, Sindh High Court (SHC) Chief Justice Ahmed Ali M Shaikh and Peshawar High Court (PHC) Chief Justice Waqar Ahmed Seth, heard the references amid protests by the legal fraternity which pegs the references as “mala fide”.

The presidential references were filed against two judges who are widely recognised and acknowledged as independent, upright and competent judges. A former Supreme Court judge – who had taken oath under the 2007 Provisional Constitution Order (PCO) — was hired to file the reference by the Ministry of Law and Justice.

The references accuse the judges of allegedly possessing properties in the United Kingdom.

The move garnered criticism from the legal fraternity with the Supreme Court Bar Association (SCBA) demanding President Dr Arif Alvi’s impeachment for filing the reference, while other bar associations also expressed solidarity with the top court judge.

In May, President Arif Alvi authorised the filing of a reference with the SJC against alleged misconduct of Justice Isa and Sindh High Court’s Justice K K Agha, who allegedly hold foreign properties either in their names or through their spouses.

Consequently, Justice Isa had written a letter to President Alvi seeking clarity regarding reports that the government had filed a reference against him over allegations of misconduct. Copies of the letter were sent to Prime Minister Imran Khan and the apex court as well.


----------



## ghazi52

*Total number of complaints filed against superior judges had been 426 *

The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC), for the first time, on Saturday revealed that the total number of complaints filed against superior judges had been 426 of which 398 have been disposed of and only 28 cases are currently pending.

The remaining 28 include the two presidential references filed against Supreme Court judge Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Sindh High Court KK Agha.

The disclosure came from the Supreme Court public relations officer after members of the legal fraternity erroneously said that the SJC has about 350 references pending.

Of the 426 references, 398 cases were processed as per “The Supreme Judicial Council Procedure of Enquiry 2005”.

All the cases are in process and shall be disposed of due in course of time, the apex court statement added.

Earlier, executive member of the Pakistan Bar Council (PBC) Raheel Kamran Sheikh had approached the SC seeking complete disclosure of complaints and references filed against judges.

However, the top court had turned down Kamran’s plea.

Sheikh had said that process of the judicial accountability must be made more open, transparent and across the board to inspire public confidence and ensure independence of the judiciary, therefore, the demands made by the apex bar for disclosures and against selective accountability must be fulfilled before we can fully trust the process.

It is to be noted that out of 426 complaints/references, only one judge Shaukat Aziz Siddiqui has been ousted by SJC. When the council initiated proceedings few judges then they resigned to save pensionary benefits. Likewise, numbers of complaints were made infructuous after the retirement of numbers of judges.


----------



## ghazi52

*SJC to hear references against Justice Qazi Faez Isa today*


The Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) will hear references filed against Supreme Court judge Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Sindh High Court (SHC) Judge KK Agha today.

The government had filed references against two superior court judges, Justice Isa and Judge Agha in the SJC after complaints were received against judges for owning properties abroad but did not mention them in their wealth statements.

President Arif Alvi had forwarded the references to the SJC.

A five-member bench comprising Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khosa, Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed, Peshawar High Court's Justice Waqar Ahmed and Sindh High Court's Justice Ahmed Ali Shaikh will hear resume hearing the references filed against the two judges.

During the last sitting of the SJC, the court sent notices to the Attorney General of Pakistan and other parties.

The SJC is the only constitutional authority mandated by Article 209 of the Constitution of Pakistan to conduct inquiries into allegations of incapacity or misconduct against a judge of the Supreme Court or of a high court.

It comprises chief justice of Pakistan as chairman, two senior-most judges of the Supreme Court and two senior most judges of the high courts as members.

The legal fraternity will observe a countrywide strike today to protest against the filing of references against Justice Isa and Justice Agha.


----------



## ghazi52

*AG explains to SJC why govt filed references against judges*

July 13, 2019






Attorney General Anwar Mansoor also furnished a reply on behalf of the govt to rebut the stand taken by Justice Isa. — Supreme Court Website

ISLAMABAD: Attorney General Anwar Mansoor appeared before the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) on Friday to explain why the government had moved the references against two superior court judges.

He also furnished a reply on behalf of the government to rebut the stand taken by Justice Qazi Faez Isa of the Supreme Court against the allegations levelled in the presidential reference. The attorney general argued for about 90 minutes before the SJC which met for a third time.

On July 5, the SJC had asked Mr Mansoor to come up with replies to the written submissions furnished by Justice Isa and Justice K.K. Agha of the Sindh High Court against the allegations made by the government in the presidential references.

The five-judge SJC consisting of Chief Justice of Pakistan Asif Saeed Khosa, Justice Gulzar Ahmed, Justice Sheikh Azmat Saeed, Sindh High Court Chief Justice Ahmed Ali M. Shaikh and Peshawar High Court Chief Justice Waqar Ahmed Seth is hearing the references against Justice Isa and Justice Agha for allegedly possessing properties in the United Kingdom.

Like earlier SJC sessions, representatives of different bar councils and bar associations staged protest demonstrations on the Supreme Court premises and chanted slogans against the government and in favour of independence of the judiciary and rule of law and the Constitution.

At the last hearing on July 2, the SJC held a brief session in which the attorney general was not summoned. It is believed that the council during the hearing had token up the written replies filed by the judges to rebut the allegations levelled against them by the government.

On June 14, the SJC in its first preliminary hearing had provided the contents of the references to the two judges with a directive for them to volunteer and clarify their position on the allegations levelled against them. However, none of the judges had been issued any formal show-cause notice under the Supreme Judicial Council Procedure of Enquiry 2005. The judges were provided the opportunity to volunteer their responses to the allegations under Section 8(3) of the enquiry rules.

The section suggests that if the council is of the view that before forming an opinion it should also hear the judge under the enquiry, it will require the accused judge to present himself before the council, which will provide him the information and the material received against him.

On Friday, Pakistan Bar Council (PBC) vice chairman Syed Amjad Shah, senior member Hamid Khan, former Supreme Court Bar Association presidents Ali Ahmed Kurd and Yasin Azad and other leaders of lawyers demanded that the council inform the nation about the proceedings against the judges.

Talking to the media, they said the lawyers’ community would never compromise on the matter since it involved independence of the judiciary and the rule of law and demanded that the references be quashed immediately. “We do not want any situation which leads us to any deadlock,” they said, adding that the references reflected mala fide intention of the government and, therefore, these should be rejected immediately.

The PBC has already called a convention on Saturday to protest the filing of the references by the government. It will be at the office of the Peshawar High Court Bar Association.

The lawyers’ leaders said the convention would also deliberate on the functioning of vigilance committees formed during a joint meeting of the representatives of bar councils and bar associations for gathering information regarding inefficiency or incompetency of a sitting judge or any judge with the reputation of being corrupt.

They said the lawyers would also hold protests throughout the country on July 13.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*The inside story of Hussain Nawaz-Judge Arshad Malik Medina meeting*







MEDINA: More details are coming in about the video scandal involving Judge Arshad Malik who met people affiliated with PML-N during the trial of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif.

The latest piece of information into the saga has revealed details about the meeting between the judge and Nawaz Sharif’s son Hussain Nawaz that took place in Medina on 27th Ramazan.

All the discussion during the meeting, including Arshad Malik’s arrival and departure from the venue, were recorded, sources said.

According to them, the judge revealed some names to Hussain Nawaz related to the verdict against his father. Reportedly, a heated exchange of words also took place between the two at one point in the meeting.

Judge Arshad Malik, who has been removed from the Accountability Court, had confirmed in his affidavit that he met Hussain Nawaz in Medina where he was offered Rs 500 million bribe if he resigns on the grounds that he could no longer deal with the guilt of convicting Nawaz Sharif without evidence.


----------



## ghazi52

*SC moved to quash references against Justice Isa, Justice Agha*



ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court (SC) was requested on Saturday to quash the references filed against Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice KK Agha in view of bias and mala fide conduct of the Secretary Supreme Judicial Council.

Abid Hassan Minto and I A Rehman have filed a joint petition in the Supreme Court under Article 184(3) of the Constitution.

They have made Supreme Judicial Council, Secretary Supreme Judicial Council, Federation of Pakistan through Ministry of Law and Justice, President of Pakistan Arif Alvi, Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice KK Agha as respondents. The petitioners prayed to the apex court to declare that in view of the conduct of Secretary Supreme Judicial Council, tainted with bias and mala fide, the proceedings in regard to the three references are void and liable to be quashed.

They further prayed to declare that the SJC cannot consist of members against whom matters are pending. The petitioners also prayed that direction be given that the matters regarding Justice Qazi Faez Isa and Justice KK Agha be taken up on their turn, after disposing of the matters already pending and in accordance with properly framed rules/procedure that comply with the law and the constitution and the general norms of justice.

They also prayed to declare that the SJC is bound to dispose of every reference filed with it and that unless a reference is dismissed, a judge is not entitled to receive post retirement benefits irrespective of whether he/she retired or resigns during the pendency of references before the Supreme Judicial Council. The petitioners further prayed that interim orders, staying the proceedings of the SJC may also be kindly passed. They contended that no information is available in the public domain regrading the number of references if any pending against the present members of the SJC. They submitted that a member against whom a reference is pending can’t be part of the SJC, adding that this is for the obvious reason that such a member could be perceived to be conducting the proceedings of the Council and creating precedents of procedure etc that may be of help to him when his reference is taking up. “It is thus proper, since justice must seem to be done, and since a possible situation of conflict of interest might arise, that the members, if any, against whom references are pending not to sit in the SJC until their own matters are disposed of”, they submitted.

They contended that in light of these grounds, the Council is not properly constituted for the out of turn matters of Justices Qazi Faez Isa and KK Agha and the proceedings before it or without jurisdiction and Coram non judice.


----------

